# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  GMER выдал вот это. Стоит ли сильно волноваться?

## baykabayka

Привет!  Возник вопрос по поводу лога GMER. Коротко моя история: поставил на 2-й хдд 2-ю винду 7, играть. Там спустя неделю стала тормозить панель управления(долгий запуск(1-2 мин) регулятора звука, прог из пуска. Процэксплорер показал unescapp.exe который раньше никогда не был и периодические wmiadap, taskeng подозрительно включающийся, но не отображающий список) 
Прошелся тдскиллером, и он нашел 258 угроз, почти все файлы драйверов винды из system32/drivers. лол. Я спешно удалил данную винду, отформатировал хдд. И судорожно стал проверять основную винду(тоже 7) на ссд. ТДскиллер выдал 3 угрозы(дэмонтулз spdt и 2 аудидрайвера  известные мне, угрозы средние, известные как ложные, думаю нет причин для волнения). А вот гмер выдал при быстром скане 17 угроз во вкладе rootkit/malware, а при полном сканировании там сотни строк! Но ни одной красной. А должны ли зловреды помечаться красным? И вот главный вопрос:
В частотности интересует данная строка:  ntoskrnl.exe!KiCPUId + 978    это зловредно?

Вот скрин и лог.

gmerScreen25Aug.png
Позже планирую открыть полноценную тему, просто думаю имееет ли смысл, или гмер параноик, ведь тдскиллер не нашел ничего, да и в данной винде я ничего плохого вроде не запускал.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

И там еще девайсы найдены! Это что значит? Как то в прошивку жесткого диска руткит проник? То есть форматирУЙ, не форматирУЙ, все равно получишь руй..?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

> В частотности интересует данная строка: ntoskrnl.exe!KiCPUId + 978 это зловредно?


Это нормально, ядро системы.

Гмер же вообще заброшен давно, его не поддерживают, так что ему сейчас особо верить не стоит.

----------

